# Connexion ipod classic avec adaptateur ipod autoradio volkswagen



## loto2008 (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de faire installer un adaptateur pour ipod à brancher sur la sortie chargeur Cd de mon autoradio d'origine sur un golf V.
Lorsque je connecte mon Ipod Classic 80 GO, le LOGO volkswagen s'affiche correctement et rend inactif les commandes de l'appareil mais l'autoradio ne le reconnait pas et ne lit rien. 
Y a t-il une mise a jour du Ipod a faire pour qu'il soit reconnu par l'autoradio ????
Merci d'avance pour toute info


----------

